# Result Greater KC Cellarmasters Winie Classic



## salcoco (Jan 29, 2018)

The detailed result of the wine classic will be on our web site www.cellarmasters.org. the top winners and prizes awarded are on the attachment.

Some statistics

entries 203
original source wines 152
wine kits 51

medals awarded 

gold --8

silver--72

bronze--82

total; 162 medals

Thanks you all in your participation and hope to see your multiple entries in the 20th Annual Wine Classic


----------



## heatherd (Jan 29, 2018)

Congrats on the win @salcoco !


----------



## Boatboy24 (Jan 29, 2018)

@Amanda660 : Congrats!! You cleaned up!!


----------



## Stressbaby (Jan 29, 2018)

Well now I'm anxious now to see the rest of the results. Because this was a bet, of sorts, with my wife, and based on these results I think I'm going to lose.

I entered a bunch of wines this year. Two wines were new batches of varieties I entered in previous years and which didn't score well. So I was looking for a little redemption there. One of those wines I thought came out great but my wife insists it is seriously flawed. She says it has an off odor to which apparently I'm completely insensitive, because even after she describes it, I can't pick it up.

There are also two different wines which she insists are excellent but in which I intermittently detect a bit of an off odor. Naturally these were the two wines for which I won prizes.

So we'll see when the complete scores are posted. If that first wine in which she detects an off odor scores poorly (again), then I lose, and I'm giving up and turning all sensory evaluations over to her.


----------



## Amanda660 (Jan 29, 2018)

Whoohoo! Can't wait to see the full results because the one I thought was wicked awesome in my books didn't place so I'm anxious to see how it scored! Taste is subjective


----------



## salcoco (Jan 30, 2018)

here are the detailed results to the wine classic


----------



## sour_grapes (Jan 30, 2018)

salcoco said:


> here are the detailed results to the wine classic



Just curious: The placings do not correspond to the highest scores. What criteria were used to pick the winners?


----------



## salcoco (Jan 30, 2018)

each individual entry is judged using the 20 point UC Davis score sheet and awarded medals based on this score. for large classes a number of judges tables are established for the judging. with multiple tables the two highest scoring wines exceeding a score of 15, are placed in a runoff and scored again. the final classification, Best of Class, 2nd and 3rd placements, are based on these runoff scores.


----------



## cmsben61 (Jan 30, 2018)

salcoco said:


> each individual entry is judged using the 20 point UC Davis score sheet and awarded medals based on this score. for large classes a number of judges tables are established for the judging. with multiple tables the two highest scoring wines exceeding a score of 15, are placed in a runoff and scored again. the final classification, Best of Class, 2nd and 3rd placements, are based on these runoff scores.



Are there results for the label entries?


----------



## sour_grapes (Jan 30, 2018)

salcoco said:


> each individual entry is judged using the 20 point UC Davis score sheet and awarded medals based on this score. for large classes a number of judges tables are established for the judging. with multiple tables the two highest scoring wines exceeding a score of 15, are placed in a runoff and scored again. the final classification, Best of Class, 2nd and 3rd placements, are based on these runoff scores.



Ah, that makes sense. A runoff would probably be more accurate than going solely by the initial scores.


----------



## salcoco (Jan 30, 2018)

Label results, Best of Class and Bronze medal winner is Nancy Powell KC Cellarmasters, the silver medal went to Tom Augustin KC Cellarmasters


----------



## Ajmassa (Jan 30, 2018)

salcoco said:


> here are the detailed results to the wine classic



Recognizing quite a few WMT names in there. Even just the amount of wines some of you guys make is impressive all by its itself. 
Glad to have taken part even if from afar. Looks like a great weekend down there in Kansas City with nice core group of winemakers. Kudos.


----------



## Stressbaby (Jan 30, 2018)

And...the wine my wife thought was flawed...won a silver!


----------



## sour_grapes (Jan 30, 2018)

Stressbaby said:


> And...the wine my wife thought was flawed...won a silver!



Maybe you married a lady with _very_ high standards!


----------



## Ajmassa (Jan 30, 2018)

Stressbaby said:


> And...the wine my wife thought was flawed...won a silver!



She doesn’t happen to be affiliated with the olympics does she? ........ As a figure skating judg? ............From East Germany?


----------

